# New And Looking for Snowboard Help!



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

You should just rent. Yes a rental board is terrible in the grand scheme of things, but you're going to be terrible the first few times anyway. There's no reason to drop that much money on something you've never even tried.


----------



## Legitox (Mar 6, 2015)

That doesn't help at all but...thanks ^_^


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some information to hopefully set you in the right direction.
1) People often mistakenly believe the board is most important, while in reality it is getting comfortable and appropriately fitting boots. If you don't already have boots, start there. Snowboarding boots are supposed to be snug since a riding stance pulls your toes back as you bend your knees. Your toes should be snug, but not curling under. You shouldn't feel any pressure points and your heel shouldn't lift. Typically, people usually size down from their normal street shoe sizes. This really depends on manufacturer and your foot shape. Try them on in person if possible and try as many as possible (traditional laces, boa, fast lacing, etc. across all brands).
2) In my opinion, beginner boards are a waste of money and you're better off getting a board you will grow into. Otherwise, you'll only get one season out of a beginner board before you're ready to upgrade. This is why many people suggest to rent to make sure you are committed before dropping a ton of cash on gear. Plus, you probably have no clue what riding style you'll be most interested in (park, all mtn, trees, powder, carving, etc). Most people start with an all mountain board and then add to their quiver as they figure out what specialized boards they want.
3) if you're set on getting your own board and bindings, you may want to consider used or if there is an end of season sale in something that fits your style / size.
4) As a beginner, you may want to start with a board that is a little smaller since it is easier to learn how to turn and more responsive. Meaning, get a board where your weight is at the top end of the recommended weight range or even slightly above it. Probably something in a 152 to 154, but I'd rather have a female rider give you advice here.
5) Research the different camber profiles and understand the pros / cons of each...especially as it relates to the typical conditions where you ride.

Most importantly, welcome to snowboarding and have fun!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

And don't forget if you get boots and a board, you'll need bindings too.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd say get a good board off the bat. Try someone else's for a run or two. I took a lesson with another couple of ladies. They had "beginner boards". They were doing decent and asked to try my board. They said it was like night and day and much easier to ride. While I was riding their boards it they felt like wood planks under my feet. I have a button blender EST with burton scribe bindings. 144cm I think. I'm 5'2 and 120lbs. I gained weight so now I'm 3 lbs over the recommended weight but whatever.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Sizing depends on the board too I believe. All of the manufacturers Ive seen have charts which are board specific. For example the arbor swoon for you at 175 would be a 156.

Snowboards | Arbor Collective

After your boots are sorted I would also recommend getting the board you will want to ride. I bought a sick board off the bat, sure I felt like a poser on the bunny slope and barely able to get off the chairlift for a while but now Im glad I have a board I can grow into.


----------

